# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Regarding beer, lemme pick your brains

## opticianbart

Ok, so I've often said that I don't like beer (or most alchohol for that matter) however, I do try things just on the off chance that I might like them and I've come across a couple that don't taste terrible.  I was hoping to pick the brains of the beer/ale drinkers here, to see if I can find some more that I might like. (Fezz... I'm looking at you here.)

So far in the "tried it and thought it was ok" category

Blue Moon
Sam Adams Summer Ale
DuClaw's Mysterium

Tried and thought "not so great"

Yuengling
Sam Adams OctoberFest
and quite a few others that I can't remember the names of.

Any thoughts? things to try that might be like the ones I've kinda liked? I don't really know enough about beer to know what's good, or bad.

----------


## Fezz

Your first two "Likes" are Belgian Witbier (wheat) Beer Styles. Look for others in that catagory to see if you like them as well. Look for wheat beers in general as well. I am not a fan of those so I can't suggest any.

The DuClaws Mysterium is a spiced/herb beer, sort of similar to the other two beers that you liked.

I'm seeing a trend!

----------


## Psychobablr7

Stella! :)

----------


## Fezz

These should keep you busy for a while!

http://www.servingbeers.com/83/Witbier.html

Start drinking and report back!

----------


## Fezz

Oh............in case a certain eyeglass peddling, cowboy boot wearing, beer guzzling, optical Dude from Texas chimes in on his favorite SWILL.......


Do not drink BUSCH BEER!!

----------


## kat

LOVE LOVE LOVE Blue Moon with a snit of OJ on the side to add into it. Tastes like a beer mimosa. I know I'll take flack for this, but it's all I drink, booze wise that is..

----------


## Jacqui

> LOVE LOVE LOVE Blue Moon with a snit of OJ on the side to add into it. Tastes like a beer mimosa. I know I'll take flack for this, but it's all I drink, booze wise that is..


This is rather popular in parts of Nebraska, many bars there serve it as a regular drink

----------


## shanbaum

I try every Sam Adams variety that comes along, but I keep coming back to their Boston Lager - it's the best.  And patriotic, too (at least, it says so on the label).

----------


## becc971

lienenkugal sunset wheat with a squeezer of orange or lemon in it  :Happy:  we served that at a bar i used to work at, and it was our best selling beer!!  Magic Hat (out of vermont) also makes a good summer seasonal comperable to the Belgian wheat variety, but i can't for the life of me remember what it's called!  they have a pretty good distribution so you may be able to find them.  

I'm a porter, stout and lager gal myself  :Smug:  and by all means, send your extra yuengling my way.

----------


## optical24/7

> Oh............in case a certain eyeglass peddling, cowboy boot wearing, beer guzzling, optical Dude from Texas chimes in on his favorite SWILL.......
> 
> 
> Do not drink BUSCH BEER!!


Hey! I resemble that remark!

Ok Fezz, I gotta call you out. You don't know a rat's pitutty about GOOD beer. That horse pee they make you drink up north has got your head buttered up like Mee-Maw's Thanksgiving turkey! You forget.....Busch is a cousin of the KING of BEERS!

 Heck I sent you a special orange camo edition can of Busch, and you sent me a picture the same day you got it....The can was empty! You've been jealous ever since. ( Finally you know what GOOD beer tastes like!) Well, I can understand I guess... If I had to drink swarf bucket beer like you guys, I'd be jealous too..


Bart, go get yourself a real beer...Get yourself some Busch.

----------


## kentmitchell1961

I go for real ales, Guinness, Boddingtons, real Bud (made in Budvar CZ), and here in the US am fond of the many Micros in NH.....  Go Smutty Nose!!

----------


## optilady1

Fire ball whiskey! It's good shared during karaoke!

Alright, don't haze me, here goes my favorite beer.......Bud light platinum (in the blue bottle).

I'm a liquor kinda girl.  I don't like having to drink a 12 pack to get a buzz (I know, it's sad, but what can I say, it's camping season.  In december I'll get drunk off the alcohol fumes at work).

----------


## GokhanSF

Guinness and Blue Moon are my favs. Also Pyramid does make good Ales.

----------


## c@leb77

SweetWater Blue

----------


## Psychobablr7

> Fire ball whiskey! It's good shared during karaoke!


+1 That stuff is so good!

----------


## SharonB

Duvel and Rodenbach (Belgian).... and my personal fave Maudite (Quebec)

----------


## mdeimler

> and my personal fave Maudite (Quebec)


Nice to see Unibroue get some love.  The best Canadian brewery imo.

----------


## MakeOptics

> Ok, so I've often said that I don't like beer (or most alchohol for that matter) however, I do try things just on the off chance that I might like them and I've come across a couple that don't taste terrible.  I was hoping to pick the brains of the beer/ale drinkers here, to see if I can find some more that I might like. (Fezz... I'm looking at you here.)
> 
> So far in the "tried it and thought it was ok" category
> 
> Blue Moon
> Sam Adams Summer Ale
> DuClaw's Mysterium
> 
> Tried and thought "not so great"
> ...


Try Leinenkugel it seems right up your alley, also try Shocktop summer shandy I believe.  I think Shocktop is made by budweiser Leinenkugel is made by miller so they should both be available across the country and on sale.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Try Leinenkugel it seems right up your alley, also try Shocktop summer shandy I believe. I think Shocktop is made by budweiser Leinenkugel is made by miller so they should both be available across the country and on sale.


A friend came to visit, and he was drinking Shocktop, and he put sliced orange in it. I didn't try it, and fruit tastes funny in my PBR. :-)

----------


## becc971

> A friend came to visit, and he was drinking Shocktop, and he put sliced orange in it. I didn't try it, and fruit tastes funny in my PBR. :-)


ever had PBR in a bottle? *yum*  :Biggrin:

----------


## kelanor

Harp is my favorite.
Blue Moon is good, and so is Magic Hat (try the #9). I like my local microbreweries best though, they have more variety than you can get in the store. If you really prefer a sweeter taste try hard cider.

Or you could do what I usually do- drink wine!

----------


## MakeOptics

I am currently sitting on a case of 120 minute IPA from Dogfish out of Deleware.  It's a gift for a cousing having a wedding at the end of October.  Talk about difficult, I have to meditate to get them off my mind and they are stashed deep in the basement to avoid me ravaging them.

----------


## Kara

I like Shock Top, Sam Adams, Blue Moon, and an uncle of mine makes alot of home brews in his garage that I enjoy sampling. Big fan of his Honey Blonde.


My fiancee is from Jackson Hole, Wyoming. The have a small brewing company "Snake River Brewing." We may be a little biased, but it's our favorite. Especially the Pale Ale.
For those of you who like trying all types, but can't make it all the way to Wyoming. You can go online and order sampler packs. I recommend this beer at least once in your life!

http://www.snakeriverbrewing.com/

----------


## David_Garza

> Any thoughts? things to try that might be like the ones I've kinda liked? I don't really know enough about beer to know what's good, or bad.



I'm guessing you are in NH, so next time you are in Boston go to this place.  It's a great place to sample as many beers from around the world as you can handle.

http://www.yardhouse.com/MA/boston-restaurant/

What beers others like will not always be what you end up enjoying.....

----------


## lensmama

> Fire ball whiskey! It's good shared during karaoke!
> 
> Alright, don't haze me, here goes my favorite beer.......Bud light platinum (in the blue bottle).
> 
> I'm a liquor kinda girl. I don't like having to drink a 12 pack to get a buzz (I know, it's sad, but what can I say, it's camping season. In december I'll get drunk off the alcohol fumes at work).


There's alcohol at work????????

----------


## Kara

Flat tire, and New Castle are pretty good too!

----------


## TLG

> Nice to see Unibroue get some love.  The best Canadian brewery imo.


At first I thought you were referencing FEZZ and simply misspelled UniBrow!

----------


## manoj_verma

> There's alcohol at work????????


To Remove the Marker Signs I hope ...........in case  :Tongue:

----------


## Fezz

> At first I thought you were referencing FEZZ and simply misspelled UniBrow!



Hey! I resemble that comment!

----------


## Mizikal

In Missouri we have a beer made by Boulevard Brewer. They are based in Kansas City. They have a great unfiltered wheat beer and in March they have an Irish ale that is great also.

----------


## AngeHamm

> So far in the "tried it and thought it was ok" category
> 
> Blue Moon
> Sam Adams Summer Ale
> DuClaw's Mysterium


Seek out Hefeweisens.

----------


## optilady1

I say, just forget about beer and drink tasty mixed drinks.

----------


## MakeOptics

> I say, just forget about beer and drink tasty mixed drinks.


Yeah like a black and tan or an irish car bomb.

----------


## Uncle Fester

Brewing will start about October 1st for this Imperial Stout-

http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/food...mouth_brewery/

----------


## pseudonym

> There's alcohol at work????????


Aisle 8 where I work.

----------


## NCspecs

Well I can see that you like beer that isn't bitter or hoppy so I suggest another Belgian witbier, hoegaarden. 

Personally I love Fat Tire, Old Meck (strictly a Charlottean beer, sorry), New Glarus Fat Squirrel or Spotted Cow. There is a place here in Charlotte called Taco Mac http://tacomac.com/brewniversity/ that has a 5 or 6 page beer menu. My husband and I have cards that log all of the different types of beers we drink so we can aquire prizes when we hit certain milestones. I promise we are not alcoholics. :)

----------


## optilady1

I do not suggest Bacardi 151. I can shoot anything without too much issue. That was a whole new experience in itself. I still shudder at the thought. 

Skinny girl tangerine vodka?  Yum!

----------


## Spexvet

Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale
Killian's Red
Coor's Extra Gold

----------


## thelittlestnixon

My favourites are usually micros, Granville Island brewing (in Vancouver, BC though...), for bigger companies, at least in Canada, I like Rickards or Alexander Keiths. As for US beer, Pyramid Hefeweizen is good. My absolute favourite now is an Extra Special Bitter from a little Pizza, Beer and Wedding Chapel (the owner is an ordained minister!) just outside Bellingham, Washington, called the North Fork.

----------


## becc971

Upland brewing company in Indiana makes an excellent pale ale called "dragonfly" :)

----------


## optical24/7

That reminds me of a beer I tried a number of years ago call "Dragon Stout". It should have been call Dragon Snot! Yuk!

----------


## jonathan barber

My top 5 at the moment

Shiner Bock
Stella Artois
Fat Tire <-- My current addiction
Sam Adams (Boston Lager is the best although their Winter Lager is great too)
PBR (A guilty pleasure)

----------

